# treating anexiety first?



## HaruHaru (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello hello!

I am new here and I am so glad that i've found this IBS group now!
So many people have much worse problems than I have, but yet i have developed an anexiety disorder and i would like to hear your opinion...

In my case, I got IBS about 2+ years ago, but it got worse when my nerves kicked in.

1. Is it possible that mild tranquillizer or sleeping pill does NOT work?
After some months of using, i only had side effects and was not feeling much calmer. I mean, when the growling occured or when i felt like i was in awful situation, there was no amount of pills that would make it stop or less worse.

2. i was practising autogenic training but had to quit because training schedule and college overlapped.

Is stress hypnosis audio program better in that way?

3. I feel a little lost, because aside from therapist there is noone that actually understands me (been called a liar, fake, childish ..)

I know i could ramble about problems but i have to learn somehow or train my brain to stop this panic attacks or anxious feeling, but i don't know how..

When i don't feel stressed or panicking, and it is "just" my abdominal pain, morning tension and sickness and gastritis, i could deal with it. but when nerves kick in, it gets much worse and painful and i feel lost, quality of life drops about a mile.

University will start anyday now, and i really don't look forward to it 

Because of IBS i am afraid of quiet classrooms, long tasks, mornings, people sitting to close, or having to sit through some classes for more than 2hours without having a break .. i literally get all worked-up when i have to sit in a quiet place full of people, and there is no window opened and i can't go on a break or step outside, because some professors are strict and they put on a show if anyone dares to go out in the middle of classes.

So, should i go back to therapist or just try sth else? Because i feel so sorry for him, having to commute 3hrs to get work in the morning, and the first thing he has on the schedule is me complaining, and there is not much he can do.

Right now i don't take any meds because nothing helped so far, I don't want to spend countless hours at the doctor's, because all she's given me is another pill for gastritis or something for my intestines, and when she asks if things got any better, i admit that there is no progress and i feel sorry for being such a trouble.

What usually does help is: warm milk in the morning and not eating much till afternoon, no chewing gum or eating till i'm full, no very tight dresses or jeans, no popcorn, not drinking too much water or any drinks, not eating "dry" foods

So, i feel like if i tread this anexiety somehow, i am halfway there! Sorry for such a long post and my bad english.


----------

